# $10 boat box



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I fully understand the law of supply & demand and that, well, Fly Fishing is one of those sports where almost all of the gear is handmade. I get it, but it is just disgusting what people charge for a plastic box lined in HDPE foam.

A quick Google search for DIY Fly Box and BAM! 

http://www.livingflylegacy.com/2012/10/diy-streamer-fly-box-boat-box.html

I followed that writeup pretty closely and spent $6.99 at Academy for a Plano 1403 pistol case and $0.99 per sheet for 2 sheets of craft foam at Hobby Lobby.

BAM!










Not bad for $10


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If no one bought it , they would not be producing them. 
For the rest of us , those who have a good imagination can wow even the best. 

Good on you for you money saver home job.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good. Now put them to some use and show us the photos.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I need to make one of these...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....sounds like our minds work alike!!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a nice streamer box $12.95 and it's water proof . I've also broke down and started buying tapered leaders from BigYflyco @ $4 ea turn over a fly way better than any I've tied!:yes:


----------

